# Manual vs. electric start



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

There's about $400.00 difference between electric start and manual start on new outdoor motors.With the new motors how much do you really need an electric start.I'm debating on getting one with electric start or not.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

That electric start is worth every penny of that $400 in my opinion. When your motor is new it may not be that noticeable, 10 years from now it will be invaluable!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dr J (Apr 10, 2011)

I agree; good money spent upfront. Thinking of resale; it only adds to the desirability. However, if money is an issue, there is also the battery that is needed. You did not mention the horsepower. A smaller motor is easy to start, I can still pull a 35hp manual start, but it had better be in good shape.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Most any experienced boater will tell you to get the convenient electric start, which also gives you the ability to charge a battery and run electronics. It's also a no-brainer if you're over 50 like me.


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

What hp motor?


----------



## Rodbuster (Apr 14, 2004)

Also check and see if the Manuel start can charge the battery wile running.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

When it's cold out, I wouldn't even want to try to pull start my 9.9, let alone my 115.... I watch guys at the ramp about pull their arms off on a regular basis. If you plan on keeping the boat/motor for any length of time, giving up $400 and the added weight of a battery will be an easy decision 8-10 years from now. (No matter how well you take care of it)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

resale some day it,ll pay you back. nobody over 21 wants a pull start.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Misdirection said:


> That electric start is worth every penny of that $400 in my opinion. When your motor is new it may not be that noticeable, 10 years from now it will be invaluable!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


X 2. If possible, spring for the electric start. Pulling that rope 20 or 30 times when the motor is flooded or has carb or spark issues is no fun at all. Also as others have said, the resale value of an electric start is well worth the investment.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

espscially if it wont pull start someday when you really need it. and you can always pull start it in a pinch if you find that you left somrthing on and your battery is dead. thats why harleys have electric start these days too.


----------



## Breakaway (Jun 14, 2006)

Go with the electric start you won't regret it. I must say the power tilt on my 9.9 is pretty nice also.

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Bought a 9.9 Merc 2-stroke for the cabin boat several years ago. The marina also was happy to show/sell me 3 lines of 4-stroke w/warning that the 4's were a little tougher to pull-start, especially if I went to a larger displacement. (Maybe I looked especially old & feeble that day!) 

Still pull-starting an older, but very sharp running, 25 Merc, so as a matter of economy & weight, bought the 9.9 manual start.

No starting issue for me & the wife could usually make it hit, but everyone else in the family struggled, so the next season we threw to add on the electric.

Money well-spent!


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

It will be a mercury 15hp and after thinking about it ,it's going to be electric start.I know pull start motors,outboard,mowers,etc have come a long way to being easier but not easy enough.


----------

